# Beware Villanueva de Alagidas, Malaga prov.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a quick warning. We stayed at the municipal aire at Villlanueva de Algaidas in Malaga province on Friday night. It is a hang out for the local boy racers and the girls they are impressing. They all seemed to be high or drunk and spent all night racing round in their cars, playing loud music and honking horns. There are no Police in the town and the residents do not seem to be disturbed by it. They finally stopped at 7.30 am. 

If any mods read this perhaps they could place a warning in the camp site review section, I would do it but I am using a mobile connection and do not want to use up my data allowance doing so, 

Regards, Alan.


----------



## tubbytuba (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks erneboy, that is one we were considering visiting.

Steve.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

Fairly normal , but they do not pose a threat , Spanish are well used to noise! , one of the reasons not to free camp here, I find them ok as i will chat to them about their motors and compliment them on the paint jobs, but we dont free camp unless we know the area,


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan

I can't find that site in the MHF database - is it under another name?


----------



## DocHoliday (Jul 18, 2008)

Number 51 in the All Aires Spain & Portugal book.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Gaspode it may not be in the database but maybe it should be added with a warning note. Silvasurfer, thanks, we have regularly stayed on these municipal aires without a problem, I am always friendly and chatty with local people, Alan.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

erneboy said:


> Gaspode it may not be in the database


Hi Allan

The database admins don't normally add sites to the database, we would prefer that sites are only entered by members who have actually visited the site in question. Can someone who has visited this site therefore please enter it into the database?

PS: Please don't do it unless you know exactly where it is as we'll need an accurate map location.


----------

